# ぶかぶか



## nicole0087

hello,everyone!

Is there any one could tell me something about "ぶかぶか" ? I looked it up in my dictonary, and it has two pieces of explainations as follows: 1 (clothes or hats etc. )too big to fit somebody. 2 (something) floating in the water.
But I have a sentence, which I read in a book. It confuses me: "うちの子は食欲があって, ぶかぶか食べる." What's the meaning of "ぶかぶか" in this sentence? And does it have any other meanings?

Thank you


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

I've never heard ぶかぶか　as an onomatopeia for eating. 
We say usually " ガツ　ガツ　食べる　”


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese speakers sometimes create a new onomatopoeia in order to convey nuances that have been hitherto unstressed.  Dictionaries may not exhaustively list those onomatopoeias that pop up and die out, or those only used in a very small group of speakers; such as peer groups, families and regions.

I find ぶかぶか is rather a cacophonous hybrid between ばかばか (squeasing food into the mouth) and ぶくぶく (getting fat).  In my subjective impression this onomatopoeia illustrates a child whose insatiable appitite is making him sickeningly fat.


----------



## etudian

> うちの子は食欲があって, ぶかぶか食べる.


 
The usgae of bukabuka above is wrong, and it is intended to be wrong.  If you just google ぶかぶか食べる, you will find where this sentence came from.


----------



## Flaminius

etudian said:


> The usgae of bukabuka above is wrong, and it is intended to be wrong.  If you just google ぶかぶか食べる, you will find where this sentence came from.



So, it was a red herring in Japanese Proficiency Test?  I might be tempted to write a masterpiece of the 21st century Japanese literature to have ぶかぶか食べる accepted as a standard expression.  It is so deliciously cacophonous....

Alas, in the meantime, I have to be contended to say that this is not a standard form but I like the imagery.

Flam


----------



## nicole0087

Thank you for the explanaition!
But Japanese is so queer that I can never ever understand it. 
After your explanaition, if I meet other words like this one, I think I still cannot understand it. 
Sure, this sentense came form Japanese proficiency test, and I have already lost my mind when I red it.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

"this sentense came form Japanese proficiency test"

It's unbelievable.  The text of the test must not have been made 
by native speakers of japanese.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aoyama

What about がぶがぶ　食べる (normally, it is 飲む) ?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

nicole0087 said:


> hello,everyone!
> 
> Is there any one could tell me something about "ぶかぶか" ? I looked it up in my dictonary, and it has two pieces of explainations as follows: 1 (clothes or hats etc. )too big to fit somebody. 2 (something) floating in the water.


 
I don't know who invented the third usage. The second one is not correct.
Not "Buka Buka" but " Puka Puka". 

材木（ざいもく）が　ぷかぷか　（　Puka Puka ) 浮（う）いている。　floating "Puka Pula"
(not "Buka Buka". )

We say usually " がぶ　がぶ　”　飲む。　Poets, good writers, and children 
are good at making onomatopeias which must sounds natural and 
appropriate.  ぶかぶか　食べる　does not sound natural. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

Hiro Sasaki said:


> "this sentense came form Japanese proficiency test"
> 
> It's unbelievable.  The text of the test must not have been made
> by native speakers of japanese.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


It must have been one of the wrong sentences being meant to divert the test-takers from the right one.



Flaminius said:


> So, it was a *red herring* in Japanese Proficiency Test?


----------



## nicole0087

I got the sentence not directly from the test paper, instead of some other sources. Maybe the editor made some mistakes......
Anyway, thank you for your answers and discuss! That's important to me!


----------

